# Rock Salt



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

a friend of mine hand loaded some rock salt rounds for a 12 gauge he says he made them for self defense i was wondering if this is dangerous and if it even works well


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Guess I always figured if you really were in a spot to shoot someone for self defense, I sure wouldn't want to be shooting a load to wound them.


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

thats what i was thinking


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Someone's been watching too much Beverly Hillbillies!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

salt? like table salt? like water soft salt?...if it is so, wouldent u want liek a 12 gauge 4 shot for home defence? some steel?...salt?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Horsager said:


> Someone's been watching too much Beverly Hillbillies!


Bwwwwwaaaaaaaaaa...

You hit the nail on the head with that Horsager!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

